# Apache " -DNOHTTPACCEPT" meaning



## Demontager (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't really understand why Apache is running with the -DNOHTTPACCEPT flag. http://6g6.eu/sih0-shrot2.png
First time when started Apache it asked to load accf module, so I did `kldload accf_http`. Also added it to /boot/loader.conf:

```
accf_http_load="YES"
```

In this post http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/failed-to-enable-the-httpready-accept-filter/ it was stated that this module reducing load and increase performance. Is it fine to keep accf running?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2013)

Look in the start script /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22:

```
# apache22_http_accept_enable (bool): Set to "NO" by default.
# Set to yes to check for accf_http kernel
# module on start up and load if not loaded.
```


----------



## Demontager (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, above is written there, how much efficiently it is impact performance? I don't have a big experience, actually this the first time.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 31, 2013)

Demontager said:
			
		

> Yes, above is written there, how much efficiently it is impact performance? I don't have a big experience, actually this the first time.



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2008-April/085019.html.


----------

